
Pornhub uses cryptocurrency to avoid PayPal ban - DemiGuru
https://decrypt.co/17447/pornhub-uses-cryptocurrency-to-avoid-paypal-ban
======
pretfood
Crypto's killer use case: To allow people to get their rocks off without
receiving a bank statement at the end of the month.

------
ksaj
Once again it is the porn industry bringing new tech to the mainstream.

